
Four firms to control nearly the entire Bitcoin mining industry - sanefive
https://decrypt.co/18719/four-firms-to-control-nearly-the-entire-bitcoin-mining-industry
======
pretfood
There is an ongoing concentration of power - as seen on many other networks
too. This is a worrying sign.

